# Scorching white t-shirts w/ flash dryer



## Illinois Hoss (Mar 30, 2014)

How do get rid of scorch marks off of white t-shirts? I didn't really notice until I was done printing.

I've read to spray hydrogen peroxide directly on to scorch mark. Is this correct and ok to do?

thanks!


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

Depends on how scorched it is. you can buy scorch remover from your suppliers. it smells just like peroxide. you want to spray a fine mist on there, don't saturate it, and run it though the conveyer again. may take multiple treatments.


----------

